# chihuahua keyring



## Guest (Feb 17, 2008)

I just made this from blanks i brought yesterday.

doesnt work out expensive at all, not the worlds best but i like it. piccy of chico one side
it looks better than in the photo


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

very nice!


----------



## Maleighchi (Jan 6, 2008)

Very nice! I like it!!


----------



## cocochihuahua (Jun 2, 2006)

Thats cute!!!!


----------



## kellie (Jan 22, 2008)

That is really neat, you are very creative.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2008)

thanks

It was easy really, just print off on pc and shove in keyring


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Thats great, I had them made for two of my pups to give to the new owners.


----------



## pompom (Oct 1, 2007)

oh how cute!


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2008)

thank you, like i say easy really


----------



## carachi (Mar 20, 2005)

Wow, that looks really good!


----------



## bindi boo (Jul 2, 2008)

aww where did the pics go lol


----------



## Beadbimbo (Oct 5, 2007)

I can't get the picture, either!


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

awww i cant see it either


----------

